# November NYC Gathering?



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Is anyone interested in a November NYC Gathering?

I'm still bummed out by Sandy, as I expect many of you are. That said, I'd show up if there are enough of us willing to commensurate, swap stories, and exchange info and plant cuttings. Maybe a gathering would help heal our collective Sandy wounds...

If you're actually interested in a gathering this month, please RSVP with a preferred set of availability dates... I'm good for most dates.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes. Very interested! Pretty much any weeknight except Friday.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Is the 14th Street Canarsie line running? (L?-LL?)

I think the PATH is still out, so I'd have to take a bus in.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

L train is still not running into Manhattan


----------



## jibfest (Dec 1, 2010)

I'll be visiting from Canada Nov 18-25. If its sometime in there I'd def be interested in attending!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

How's Monday the 19th or Wednesday the 21st?

No idea about venue


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Julio said:


> L train is still not running into Manhattan


Hopefully, by the dates I posted above transportation will hopefully be easier...


----------



## jibfest (Dec 1, 2010)

1 vote Wednesday


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

jacobi said:


> Hopefully, by the dates I posted above transportation will hopefully be easier...


Looks like its running again, weds s better for me


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Wednesday the 21st is also the day before Thanksgiving. Is that a show-stopper for anyone?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

radiata said:


> Wednesday the 21st is also the day before Thanksgiving. Is that a show-stopper for anyone?


Nope. Not at all.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

radiata said:


> Wednesday the 21st is also the day before Thanksgiving. Is that a show-stopper for anyone?


This is most probably a show-stopper for me. I've got six relatives either flying in or driving in on Wednesday for Thanksgiving. She-who-must-be-obeyed won't be forgiving me if I bug out. (Or is it "frog out"?)

Please proceed without me. At this point I'd rather there be a November meeting that I miss than there not be one at all...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey you're the one actually doing all the work trying to get this to happen, wouldn't be fair to pick a date you can't make! 

Anybody want to throw out some alternate dates? Apart from Tuesday the 20th, I can make myself available pretty much any weeknight.

I just realized, traveling on Wednesday night is going to be a pain in the butt....


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

I would vote for Monday the 19th or Thursday the 15th. I may be traveling home before the 19th though.. not sure yet.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

In an effort to get more input on the schedule of the November Gathering I've just sent a *Doodle.com* Meeting Poll to:
JeremyHuff (DendroBoard)
Woodsman (DendroBoard)
Dendrojoe (DendroBoard)
Julio (DendroBoard) 
Frogilicious (DendroBoard) 
jacobi (DendroBoard)
Mitchell Kaliner (FaceBook)
MidAtlantic DartFrogs (FaceBook)​
*I do not have email addresses for:*
mordoria (DendroBoard)
dvknight (DendroBoard)
eos (DendroBoard)
johnachilli (DendroBoard)
B-Nice (DendroBoard)
fishieness (DendroBoard)
faztaz (DendroBoard)
arielelf (DendroBoard)
matthew (DendroBoard)
R&Mfroggers (DendroBoard) 
Gnarly (DendroBoard)
glass frog (DendroBoard)
gardennub (DendroBoard)
Samtheman (DendroBoard)
mydumname (DendroBoard)
Charles Zhang (FaceBook)
Matthew Cumbie (FaceBook)
Bryan Bailey (FaceBook)
Bill Brissette (FaceBook)
Carl Bonelli (FaceBook)
Jacob Mindy Howard (FaceBook)
Joseph Li (FaceBook)​
If you did not receive the poll and would like to participate in future meeting schedule polls, *PLEASE* PM me your email address! 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*NYC Frog Gathering - Tuesday Evening, November 27th*

The November meeting of the NYC Poison Dart Frog Hobbyist Community has been scheduled for next Tuesday evening, 11/27. The location is still TBD - can anyone recommend a not-too-noisy bar in midtown that is accessible from functioning subway lines?

Hope to see you there,
Bob


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I can't do Tuesday! I just made plans... Grrr. Is Wednesday ok? I just checked the Doodle link, seems to be ok. And I'm surprised so few people responded...


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

Wednesday is good for me!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*Meeting Changed to Wednesday 11/28*

Wednesday, 11/28, is OK for me too.

We still need a location.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Meeting Changed to Wednesday 11/28*

David's apartment.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Meeting Changed to Wednesday 11/28*

BTW, I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it but... anyone have a female mint? Or a male Leuc?


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: Meeting Changed to Wednesday 11/28*



eos said:


> David's apartment.


Perfect location for me! If David can fit four people in his apartment in addition to himself and his SO, I'll pay for pizza and beer or wine...


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I won't be able to make this meeting. But I would like to meet up with you guys at some point. 

I also have some CB Geosesarma crabs if anyone is interested.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*November NYC Gathering Location*

The November NYC Gathering will take place next Wednesday evening, 11/28, at:

*MR. BIGGS BAR & GRILL* - Untitled Document (www dot mrbiggsnewyork dot com)

The address is 596 10th Avenue (Corner of 43rd St.) in Manhattan.

Start time is around 6:30. 
Try and get there before 7:00 because that is when their first Happy Hour ends.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Due to an impending death in the family, I don't know if I am going to be able to make this meet.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

ill be able to make this!!! Ill bring some great cuttings for someone. Id love to trade for some new bugs or springs. See you around 7:00


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

Great meetup guys! I'm sure I'll be a bit more talkative next time when I'm not all sniffly. Thanks for the cuttings Dave! There are so many I don't know what to do with them...

Also, thanks for bringing the flies Bob! They all seemed ok, and my Leucs thought they were tasty; I made them a fly salad this morning


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

One of these days, I'll make another meet! I live in the burbs of NJ now so my commute is a bit inconvenient at the moment because of hurricane sandy. Hopefully everything goes back to normal in the new year!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

We had a great time as usual...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Rub it in guys, rub it in.... 

Seriously, I'm glad everyone had a good time, hopefully I can make the next one. Between natural disasters, people dying...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

one of these days i will make one.


----------

